# What is an Eve Line?



## backerthebiker (Dec 9, 2013)

Hello all,

I'm reading up on some local code regarding woodburning stoves in my area, and it says the chimney from the stove must be at least 75% the height of the eve line of the neighboring residence.  I haven't been able to find what eve line means.  Is anyone familiar with that term?  Thanks!


----------



## mark handler (Dec 9, 2013)

"Eave line" Looking down on a building, it is the outline of the roof, an eave is the projection of the roof. typically the lower edge of the roofline.

And by the way, welcome to the board.


----------



## tmurray (Dec 9, 2013)

You should talk to the authority having jurisdiction, but my interpretation would be the horizontal portion of the eve.


----------



## cda (Dec 9, 2013)

welcome

they just do not want hot stuff getting into the attic

http://www.yourdictionary.com/eaves

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eaves

should not be to much of a problem to achieve unless you are aone story and neighbor is a two story


----------



## fatboy (Dec 9, 2013)

I concur with my esteemed colleages above.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Frank (Dec 9, 2013)

Neighboring residence how far away?  If the neighboring residence is 200 feet it should not make a difference.


----------



## backerthebiker (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks everyone!  The neighboring house is within 100', and on a hill, higher than my house, thus the issue..  I think it's going to completely eliminate the possibility of me having a wood stove in my garage, but wanted to fully understand the code.  Thanks again!


----------



## cda (Dec 9, 2013)

Do you have a web link to your city 's requirement for installing stoves ?

Have you talked to a company that installs these in your area to see what they say about installing ?


----------



## backerthebiker (Dec 9, 2013)

Here's a link to the city's health and sanitation code.  About half-way down, 5.10.090 pertains to outdoor furnaces. I don't have an official measurement, but the corner of my garage where the wood furnace would need to be, is pretty close to 50' from the neighboring house.  I think it would be over 50' but I'm not even sure of that.  The code clearly says no wood furnaces are permitted within 50' of neighboring residences.  Beyond that, the neighboring house sits on a hill, roughly 15' higher than where my garage sits, and has a standard, roughly 10' eve line.  So, according to how I'm reading the code, my furnace exhaust would have to be at 75% of their eve line plus 2 feet, which would put it at around 25' above ground at my garage.  The cost of this would be prohibitive, I'm looking for a fairly affordable solution.  So, I may pursue a gas heater instead.


----------



## tmurray (Dec 9, 2013)

backerthebiker said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!  The neighboring house is within 100', and on a hill, higher than my house, thus the issue..  I think it's going to completely eliminate the possibility of me having a wood stove in my garage, but wanted to fully understand the code.  Thanks again!


There should be a way around it for scenarios like this. Talk to your code official, there may be a variance process.


----------



## cda (Dec 9, 2013)

Spark arrestor


----------



## mtlogcabin (Dec 9, 2013)

backerthebiker said:
			
		

> ..  I think it's going to completely eliminate the possibility of me having a wood stove in my garage, but wanted to fully understand the code.  Thanks again!


Wood stoves are not listed for installation in a garage

The 2009 International Mechanical Code requires all solid fuel burning appliances to be listed and labeled and installed in accordance with the conditions of the listing.

All solid full burning appliance manufactures require compliance with NFPA 211 Standard for Chimneys, Fireplaces, Vents, and Solid Fuel Burning Appliances for installation requirements and restrictions. NFPA 211 prohibits solid fuel-burning appliances in any garage

SECTION 905

FIREPLACE STOVES AND ROOM HEATERS

905.1 General.

Fireplace stoves and solid-fuel-type room heaters shall be listed and labeled and shall be installed in accordance with the conditions of the listing. Fireplace stoves shall be tested in accordance with UL 737. Solid-fuel-type room heaters shall be tested in accordance with UL 1482. Fireplace inserts intended for installation in fireplaces shall be listed and labeled in accordance with the requirements of UL 1482 and shall be installed in accordance with the manufacturer's installation instructions.

NFPA 211 Section 12.2.4 Solid fuel-burning appliances shall not be installed in any garage


----------



## backerthebiker (Dec 9, 2013)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> NFPA 211 Section 12.2.4 Solid fuel-burning appliances shall not be installed in any garage


Well that sucks...  Anybody have any insight as to why that is?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 9, 2013)

backerthebiker said:
			
		

> Well that sucks...  Anybody have any insight as to why that is?


A garage by definition, is for the storage of vehicles. A wood stove cannot be where gasoline or any other flammable vapors or gases are present

If it is a workshop where no oil based paints are used, I would consider approving it, but then there is that dust thing....


----------



## backerthebiker (Dec 10, 2013)

Thanks for all the input, everyone!  I appreciate the help.


----------

